# Posting and swapping shifts



## Dream Baby (Aug 21, 2021)

I am sure someone else posted this but I couldn't find it.

Our store got rid of our "swap shift" board lately which as of late was SEVERAL pages long!

Is it true that you have to download the app to post or swap shifts?

Can't you just do it on the chromebook work stations?

I will not download Target's App on my PERSONAL phone.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 21, 2021)

Yes you can do it at the chromebook stations. Go to MyTime.target.com


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 21, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yes you can do it at the chromebook stations. Go to MyTime.target.com


Thanks. I also tried it from my home computer and it worked fine.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 21, 2021)

You can go to the website on your phone too. I'm not sure why an app bothers you though


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 21, 2021)

It’s so easy with the App.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 21, 2021)

I have 3 Target Apps on my phone. The regular one, the UKG (Kronos) one and the new one. If I ever leave target I’ll just delete them.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 21, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> I have 3 Target Apps on my phone. The regular one, the UKG (Kronos) one and the new one. If I ever leave target I’ll just delete them.


UKG is being discontinued on Sept 12, as time cards are coming to MyTime on Sept 9


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 22, 2021)

DBZ said:


> You can go to the website on your phone too. I'm not sure why an app bothers you though


I don't care to download an App from employer on my personal phone that I don't use at work.

Apps you download on your phone track a lot of non-work related info.

It's called data mining.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Aug 22, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> I don't care to download an App from employer on my personal phone that I don't use at work.
> 
> Apps you download on your phone track a lot of non-work related info.
> 
> It's called data mining.


So don't use the app; it's just a web wrapper for the website anyways. Use the browser on your phone or work computer. If you're concerned about being tracked, use a private browsing window or clear your cookies afterward. And frankly, if you shop at target, they already know more about you than they can get by you checking your schedule.


----------



## baba777 (Aug 22, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> I don't care to download an App from employer on my personal phone that I don't use at work.
> 
> Apps you download on your phone track a lot of non-work related info.
> 
> It's called data mining.


damn ma is it that serious


----------

